# COVID-19 CDC Update 02-21-2020 12:15 pm.............!!!!!! LISTEN to The Update....VERY VERY IMportant !!!



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2020/t0221-cdc-telebriefing-covid-19.mp3


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

*Report recommended by CDC:*












						MMWR Recommendations and Reports
					

Community Mitigation Guidelines to Prevent Pandemic Influenza ...




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2020)

Nonpharmaceutical interventions (NPIs) are strategies for disease, injury, and exposure control (https://www.cdc.gov/phpr/capabilities/DSLR_capabilities_July.pdfpdf icon). They include actions that persons and communities can take to help slow the spread of respiratory viruses (e.g., seasonal and pandemic influenza viruses). These actions include personal protective measures for everyday use (e.g., staying home when ill, covering coughs and sneezes, and washing hands often) *and communitywide measures reserved for pandemics and aimed at reducing opportunities for exposure (e.g., coordinated closures and dismissals of child care facilities and schools and cancelling mass gatherings*). When a novel influenza A virus with pandemic potential emerges, NPIs can be used in conjunction with available pharmaceutical interventions (antiviral medications) to help slow its transmission in communities, especially when a vaccine is not yet widely available. Given current vaccine technology, a pandemic vaccine might not be available for up to 6 months (https://www.fda.gov/%20ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm336267.htmexternal icon). NPIs can be used before a pandemic is declared in areas where a novel influenza A virus is detected and during a pandemic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

Good work nono!


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

*Transcript of the audio file..............









						Coronavirus Disease 2019
					

CDC is closely monitoring an outbreak caused by a novel (new) coronavirus in Wuhan City, China.




					www.cdc.gov
				



*


----------

